
Is Guy Fieri in Your Node.js Packages? (2016) - mmcclure
https://nodesource.com/blog/is-guy-fieri-in-your-node-js-packages/
======
javagram
Needs a [2016]. Some info is relating to npm@2 package structure which is long
out of date.

~~~
notus
Ha, I was wondering why I couldn't recreate and then I saw in their changelog
they removed Guy Fieri from the source code. I bet that was a sad day. The end
of flavortown.

